# Vídeo del moreno matando al ex concejal



## Armero_Álvarez (31 Ene 2022)

El vídeo del atraco y el brutal puñetazo que causó la muerte al exconcejal de Granada


Todavía no se ha identificado al autor de la muerte de José Miguel Castillo Higueras




www.larazon.es


----------



## Don Redondón (31 Ene 2022)

around blacks, never relax.


----------



## imaginARIO (31 Ene 2022)

En pleno siglo XXI, y parece un vídeo de un fenómeno OVNI, de los que enseñaba Jiménez del Oso en primicia allá por los 80...







Al emitirlo La Secta, ¿han dicho si el asesino era de Bocs o la culpa era Franco?


----------



## Lammero (31 Ene 2022)

Around bros, dodge like pros


----------



## Eyman (31 Ene 2022)

Concejal socialista, se pensaría que era muy bueno, bonito, rentable (para ellos) y solidario el traer tercer mundo, pagado con el dinero robado a los remeros, claro.

En fin, espero que aprendan todos los progres las consecuencias de sus actos, por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Ene 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Concejal socialista, se pensaría que era muy bueno, bonito, rentable (para ellos) y solidario el traer tercer mundo, pagado con el dinero robado a los remeros, claro.
> 
> En fin, espero que aprendan todos los progres las consecuencias de sus actos, por las buenas o por las malas.



Al ignore


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Ene 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Concejal socialista, se pensaría que era muy bueno, bonito, rentable (para ellos) y solidario el traer tercer mundo, pagado con el dinero robado a los remeros, claro.
> 
> En fin, espero que aprendan todos los progres las consecuencias de sus actos, por las buenas o por las malas.



¿Y los toreros, cuando las aprendereis?


----------



## Kolobok (31 Ene 2022)

Responsable del calendario de fiestas de Graná , concejal 12 años el tío viviendo como un majaraja sin haber dado palo al agua .


----------



## Fígaro (31 Ene 2022)

Joder, mira que he visto atracos, pero lo del simio éste traspasa todos los límites de lo tosco y primitivo...De una hostia! Lo tumba y a rapiñar. Ni navaja, ni palo, ni pistola...


----------



## Cimbrel (31 Ene 2022)

Si un negro se te pone a merodear, con el punyo en alto durante varios segundos y gesto hostil, no se, yo sospecharía. No seguiría caminando apaciblemente con las manos a la espalda. Este hombre era bastante mayor, se podría decir que un anciano, fue concejal del 88 al 92...los nig son como hienas que atacan a la presa mas débil. No hay raciocinio, su mente funciona tal que así ''soy mas fuerte que el y tengo derecho a robarle'', esto está estudiado.

*Y AHORA HABLANDO EN SERIO:*

No se podía saber joder, le quiso pagar la pensión con tanto ímpetu que al darle el sobre lleno de billetes (debido a lo voluminoso del mismo) tropezó con su punyo en la cara del hombre. Lo que se ve al final no es un robo, joder, es que LE METE EL SOBRE CON TODA LA PENSIÓN EN EL CHALECO AL ABUELO.


----------



## D_M (31 Ene 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> El vídeo del atraco y el brutal puñetazo que causó la muerte al exconcejal de Granada
> 
> 
> Todavía no se ha identificado al autor de la muerte de José Miguel Castillo Higueras
> ...



¿Donde está el "no cenéis"?


----------



## asakopako (31 Ene 2022)

100 años de perdón, no me jodas que suerte el atracador.


----------



## dayan (31 Ene 2022)

Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos, o te pegarán una hostia mortal.

DEP el exconcejal.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (31 Ene 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> El vídeo del atraco y el brutal puñetazo que causó la muerte al exconcejal de Granada
> 
> 
> Todavía no se ha identificado al autor de la muerte de José Miguel Castillo Higueras
> ...



Así tiene que ser. Que descanse en paz, pero que caigan los políticos primero.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (31 Ene 2022)

Creo que no entendimos bien el mensaje aquel de que vienen a pagarnos las pensiones. Lo que nos querían decir es que vienen a solucionar el problema de las pensiones.

Con 72 años, pongamos que le quedaran unos 15 de vida. Siendo político y tirando muy por lo bajo, cobraría unos 1500 euros. Por 14 pagas.... 315.000 eurazos. Súmale consultas médicas, medicinas y operaciones.

El "chaval" que necesitará seguramente ayuda psicológica desde que se enteró de las consecuencias de sus actos, ha ahorrado a las arcas públicas nada menos que 400.000 euros. Es para darle paguita o no?

Fdo. La Montero esonoesná, chiqui.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ene 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Creo que no entendimos bien el mensaje aquel de que vienen a pagarnos las pensiones. Lo que nos querían decir es que vienen a solucionar el problema de las pensiones.
> 
> Con 72 años, pongamos que le quedaran unos 15 de vida. Siendo político y tirando muy por lo bajo, cobraría unos 1500 euros. Por 14 pagas.... 315.000 eurazos. Súmale consultas médicas, medicinas y operaciones.
> 
> ...



Vienen a PEGARNOS las pensioned.


----------



## Estais_avisados (31 Ene 2022)

amegos buenos son nuestros niniossssssssss


jojojojojojjojojooj


----------



## Wasi (31 Ene 2022)

Disfruto con regocijo


----------



## Furillo (31 Ene 2022)

Sociata's lives don't matter!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Ene 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Si un negro se te pone a merodear, con el punyo en alto durante varios segundos y gesto hostil, no se, yo sospecharía. No seguiría caminando apaciblemente con las manos a la espalda. Este hombre era bastante mayor, se podría decir que un anciano, fue concejal del 88 al 92...los nig son como hienas que atacan a la presa mas débil. No hay raciocinio, su mente funciona tal que así ''soy mas fuerte que el y tengo derecho a robarle'', esto está estudiado.
> 
> *Y AHORA HABLANDO EN SERIO:*
> 
> No se podía saber joder, le quiso pagar la pensión con tanto ímpetu que al darle el sobre lleno de billetes (debido a lo voluminoso del mismo) tropezó con su punyo en la cara del hombre. Lo que se ve al final no es un robo, joder, es que LE METE EL SOBRE CON TODA LA PENSIÓN EN EL CHALECO AL ABUELO.



Reportado por incitación al odio.


----------



## Lumpen (31 Ene 2022)

Sic semper sociatas de mierda.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 Ene 2022)

El karma es muy cabrón... mucho.


----------



## jotace (31 Ene 2022)

Como la de Igualada. 
Si es morenito, se investiga poco el delito.


(O ni se investiga).


----------



## Gothaus (31 Ene 2022)

Veo que era concejal de la P$O€. Ahora disfruta de lo multiculturalizado por su partido y por él, con los angelitos. O con los demonitos, depende de las barrabasadas de partido que haya hecho.


----------



## Cimbrel (31 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Reportado por incitación al odio.



ROJÉAME


----------



## Blackmoon (31 Ene 2022)

Lo siento porque nunca llegó a ser consciente de lo que han hecho con España


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (31 Ene 2022)

Ya le había robado la chaqueta


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Ene 2022)

Si los Menas limpian el país de rojos, ni tan mal. Después, sin rojos, se podrá limpiar a los Menas sin complejos.


----------



## Julc (31 Ene 2022)

Con las manos en los bolsillos hasta la muerte.


----------



## ANS² (31 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Joder, mira que he visto atracos, pero lo del simio éste traspasa todos los límites de lo tosco y primitivo...De una hostia! Lo tumba y a rapiñar. Ni navaja, ni palo, ni pistola...



es ecorresiliente


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Ene 2022)

Me espero a ver qué dice Teresa Rodriguez


----------



## Mirigar (31 Ene 2022)

Y luego diréis que la inmigración no trae cosas buenas.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (31 Ene 2022)

No sólo pagan las pensiones sino que ahora también reducen su número


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (31 Ene 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> El vídeo del atraco y el brutal puñetazo que causó la muerte al exconcejal de Granada
> 
> 
> Todavía no se ha identificado al autor de la muerte de José Miguel Castillo Higueras
> ...



Para los nuevos: Ese "atraco" ha sido ordenado por alguien que quería quitarse al concejal de encima. Mano de obra barata y el pertinente video a baja calidad, para que todo el mundo se trague el cuento. Así funciona el asunto.


----------



## Cipoton (31 Ene 2022)

karma


----------



## Covaleda (31 Ene 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> No sólo pagan las pensiones sino que ahora también reducen su número



Todo el mundo gana.


----------



## JuanKagamp (31 Ene 2022)

El pobre pudo parar la ultraderecha pero no ese derechazo.


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Ene 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Concejal socialista, se pensaría que era muy bueno, bonito, rentable (para ellos) y solidario el traer tercer mundo, pagado con el dinero robado a los remeros, claro.
> 
> En fin, espero que aprendan todos los progres las consecuencias de sus actos, por las buenas o por las malas.



Mejor por las malas,sin duda.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (31 Ene 2022)

Concejal honorario a título póstumo...


----------



## joeljoan (31 Ene 2022)

Raro que no hablen de que deja viuda e hijos......viendo cómo está el patio patrio de Lapesoe podría haber algo más detrás....lgtbi


----------



## Insurgent (31 Ene 2022)

Patética toda la paletada infrahumana con el era muu kerío, biba la pesoe.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Ene 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> ROJÉAME


----------



## El gostoso (31 Ene 2022)

NUTRICIÓN


----------



## Funciovago (31 Ene 2022)

Esto es lo que está importando el ppsoe a nuestro país


----------



## El gostoso (31 Ene 2022)

Moreno? Será negroide.


----------



## avioneti (31 Ene 2022)

es mala suerte que te pase, pero es que tiene los instintos anulados.

Viene uno caminando cerca de ti, te adelanta, te mira, no sospechas nada? 

Tanta propaganda del todos somos buenos, que pierden la esencia basica: Sobrevivir


----------



## ueee3 (31 Ene 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> El vídeo del atraco y el brutal puñetazo que causó la muerte al exconcejal de Granada
> 
> 
> Todavía no se ha identificado al autor de la muerte de José Miguel Castillo Higueras
> ...



Me gustaría saber qué habría hecho @AYN RANDiano2 si el atacante ya se le ha puesto enfrente, justo antes de lanzar el puñetazo.

a) Soltar spray sin saber si va a golpear o no.
b) Hablarle mientras se le vigila bien.
c) Alejarse.


----------



## ueee3 (31 Ene 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Moreno? Será negroide.



Tanto con una palabra como con la otra podríamos pensar que se trata de un español de los de toda la vida. Lo mejor es decir de origen africano.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (31 Ene 2022)

No se puede decir que paguen las pensiones... pero que han ahorrado una gorda pues sí


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (31 Ene 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Con las manos en los bolsillos hasta la muerte.



No se curra ni la autodefensa el muy funciovago.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (31 Ene 2022)

No se merece dep, él se lo buscó


----------



## ENRABATOR (31 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué habría hecho @AYN RANDiano2 si el atacante ya se le ha puesto enfrente, justo antes de lanzar el puñetazo.
> 
> a) Soltar spray sin saber si va a golpear o no.
> b) Hablarle mientras se le vigila bien.
> c) Alejarse.



Yo lo que haria seria dar pasos atras rapido, poniendo una mano delante a modo de barrera mientras busco el spray con la otra. Con la mano delantera se le pude soltar un jab y con la otra rociarle si le ven malas intenciones al pajaro pero a ver que explica el experto en esas lides


----------



## Furymundo (31 Ene 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Concejal socialista, se pensaría que era muy bueno, bonito, rentable (para ellos) y solidario el traer tercer mundo, pagado con el dinero robado a los remeros, claro.
> 
> En fin, espero que aprendan todos los progres las consecuencias de sus actos, por las buenas o por las malas.



No van a aprender y lo sabes.


----------



## Furymundo (31 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tanto con una palabra como con la otra podríamos pensar que se trata de *un español de los de toda la vida*. Lo mejor es decir de origen africano.



niggertum is that you ?


----------



## Clin Isbu (31 Ene 2022)

Guelcon Refuyis...


----------



## Murray's (31 Ene 2022)

Creo que debe ser el primer caso en España donde un "pagapensiones" asesina a un político o ex político. Que mira que es difícil que eso pase ya que los políticos están muy protegidos y viven en zonas no multicultural alejados de lumpen social...

Como estará la cosa....

Cuidado pues por las carreteras...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 Ene 2022)

han detenido al asesino? o va a pasar como con la chica violada y casi muerta?


----------



## reconvertido (31 Ene 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> El vídeo del atraco y el brutal puñetazo que causó la muerte al exconcejal de Granada
> 
> 
> Todavía no se ha identificado al autor de la muerte de José Miguel Castillo Higueras
> ...



¿Es un atraco o un ajuste de cuentas disfrazado de atraco?


----------



## Murray's (31 Ene 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> han detenido al asesino? o va a pasar como con la chica violada y casi muerta?





Aunque lo detengan y los enchironen nunca nos enteraremos, se oculta por los medios.

Quizás los malhechores de la chica de Igualada ya estén comiendo cárcel , pero no lo dicen.

Y no lo dicen porque a la progresia se les cae el relato.


----------



## silenus (31 Ene 2022)

El Karma es muy k-brón.

No caigamos en la morenofobia.


----------



## Archimanguina (31 Ene 2022)

Por como anda el señor, o era muy mayor o estaba como una cuba o las dos cosas.

En todo caso, no es para andar de noche por un callejón tal y como esta españita.


----------



## Tocomotxo (31 Ene 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> El vídeo del atraco y el brutal puñetazo que causó la muerte al exconcejal de Granada
> 
> 
> Todavía no se ha identificado al autor de la muerte de José Miguel Castillo Higueras
> ...



Le deja seco el moreno, menudo artista


----------



## remerus (31 Ene 2022)

A ese no lo van a detener harán lo mismo que con los moros de la violacion e intento de asesinato de la chica de igualada, para eso son seres de luz.


----------



## Suricuti (31 Ene 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> El vídeo del atraco y el brutal puñetazo que causó la muerte al exconcejal de Granada
> 
> 
> Todavía no se ha identificado al autor de la muerte de José Miguel Castillo Higueras
> ...



Como diría el ex concejal, "les hemos fallado".


----------



## BogadeAriete (31 Ene 2022)

Alguien de su pueblo que nos diga, como buen Socialista ¿defendia eso de que son nuestros niños, rapefuges guelcome? Entonces sería un hat-trick del Karma sideral.
Por lo demas D.E.P.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (31 Ene 2022)

No voy a decir RIp,porque gente como este me a arruinado la vida.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (31 Ene 2022)

Suricuti dijo:


> Como diría el ex concejal, "les hemos fallado".



era demasiado débil para aguntar sus golpes
merecen a gente que por lo menos aguante 2 golpes


----------



## Eremita (31 Ene 2022)

....tu que votaste tanta basura roja...
Concejal concejal concejal...
Tu que trajiste medio Mogadiscio a Euroooooopa...
Tu que amarraste bien tus inmis a mis tribuuuuuuuuutoooos.... Con ganas de llorar pero pagando maaaaaas....
Concejal concejal concejal...
Escuuuchameeeee y traeeete maaaas...


----------



## BeninExpress (31 Ene 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Creo que no entendimos bien el mensaje aquel de que vienen a pagarnos las pensiones. Lo que nos querían decir es que vienen a solucionar el problema de las pensiones.
> 
> Con 72 años, pongamos que le quedaran unos 15 de vida. Siendo político y tirando muy por lo bajo, cobraría unos 1500 euros. Por 14 pagas.... 315.000 eurazos. Súmale consultas médicas, medicinas y operaciones.
> 
> ...



El Heztado se acaba de ahorrar cerca de medio millón de euros de un puñetazo.


----------



## Tzadik (31 Ene 2022)

El plan es claro, matar viejos sea como sea, para eso estan importando a jovenes africanos


----------



## Ordel (31 Ene 2022)

Lo conocí en el año 2002, no puedo decir nada malo de él y más de derechas que yo pocos en este foro.

Obviando eso fue socialista y coqueteó con los progres del PP, era de familia de dinero (llegó a tener algún piso en Londres o NY), la política la tenía para distraerse, no para robar como hacen todos.

Me dio mucha pena al enterarme, espero que al oscuro lo detengan pronto y a ver si con suerte le rajan la garganta en la cárcel, pegarle ese puñetazo a un hombre de 71 años hay que ser muy mierdas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Lo conocí en el año 2002, no puedo decir nada malo de él y más de derechas que yo pocos en este foro.
> 
> Obviando eso fue socialista y coqueteó con los progres del PP, era de familia de dinero (llegó a tener algún piso en Londres o NY), la política la tenía para distraerse, no para robar como hacen todos.
> 
> Me dio mucha pena al enterarme, espero que al oscuro lo detengan pronto y a ver si con suerte le rajan la garganta en la cárcel, pegarle ese puñetazo a un hombre de 71 años hay que ser muy mierdas.



Pues si eres de granada sabras que estan atacando a gente joven por la zona de pedro antonio desde hace por lo menos un año, por cierto el viernes estaba en el garcia lorca y llegaron unos niñillos diciendo que les habian robado y que a uno le habian pegado un puñetazo, hablaban de morabides de estos, date una vuelta por pedro antonio por la noche sobretodo viernes o sabados los vas a ver actuando, si te das la vuelta tarde a eso de las 4 de la mañana raro va a ser que no se te acerquen a ver como vas para ver si te roban o no, hay varios grupos que se ponen por diferentes sitios.

Yo llevo tiempo que voy prevenido en el sentido de que estoy mentalizado que como uno de estos se me acerque mas de la cuenta le parto los dientes del cebollazo que le meto, antes de que me lo hagan a mi...... 

Pero vaya que saben muy bien a quien van a robar y a quien no, se te acercan y te preguntan la hora o cualquier mierda para ver si vas ciego y estudiar las posibilidades que tienen contra ti.

El mismo dia que el pajaro este mato a este hombre previamente le habia hecho un mataleones a una muchacha para robarle el movil y mas o menos sobre las mismas horas otro grupo de morabides intentaban violar y robar a otra muchacha por arabial.


----------



## Gusman (31 Ene 2022)

Paga y casa para el negro por excluido social.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (31 Ene 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Lo conocí en el año 2002, no puedo decir nada malo de él y más de derechas que yo pocos en este foro.
> 
> Obviando eso fue socialista y coqueteó con los progres del PP, era de familia de dinero (llegó a tener algún piso en Londres o NY), la política la tenía para distraerse, no para robar como hacen todos.
> 
> Me dio mucha pena al enterarme, espero que al oscuro lo detengan pronto y a ver si con suerte le rajan la garganta en la cárcel, pegarle ese puñetazo a un hombre de 71 años hay que ser muy mierdas.



Leyéndote, no dudo de que seas "de derechas" como pocos...

Concretamente del pepé...

Muy de derechas, nada cobarde, no.


----------



## Frysby (31 Ene 2022)

dayan dijo:


> Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos, o te pegarán una hostia mortal.
> 
> DEP el exconcejal.



Toda una obra poética


----------



## Sigpac (31 Ene 2022)

6 páginas y nadie ha dicho la manida frase progre: "Algo habrá hecho..."


----------



## Panzerfaust (31 Ene 2022)

Joder el progre, qué cabezazo le ha metido al suelo, por lo menos ha muerto haciendo lo que mas le gustaba, llenarnos el país de gentuza asesina


----------



## medion_no (31 Ene 2022)

Un que tramais morenos de manual?


----------



## Juanchufri (31 Ene 2022)

Merece el premio Darwin del mes, a título póstumo, por supuesto.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Ene 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Creo que debe ser el primer caso en España donde un "pagapensiones" asesina a un político o ex político. Que mira que es difícil que eso pase ya que los políticos están muy protegidos y viven en zonas no multicultural alejados de lumpen social...
> 
> Como estará la cosa....
> 
> Cuidado pues por las carreteras...



Igual es un encargo.


----------



## Ordel (31 Ene 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Leyéndote, no dudo de que seas "de derechas" como pocos...
> 
> Concretamente del pepé...
> 
> Muy de derechas, nada cobarde, no.



De acuerdo, campeón.


----------



## gpm (31 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Al ignore




Este concejal ignoró la realidad como tú.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (31 Ene 2022)

Al hilo de progres recibiendo karma. Si traes tercer mundo tendrás tercer mundo.


----------



## NormanMan (1 Feb 2022)

concejal socialista, estoy disfrutando, por cierto, que era eso de irene montero de ir sola a casa?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Feb 2022)

El enriquecimiento cultural se le ha ido de las manos. 

En cualquier caso siempre es mejor que le pase esto a un giliprogre antes que a un ser humano.


----------



## Albtd43 (1 Feb 2022)

rojales asesinado por su propia doctrina ideológica

si es que, ¿qué más pruebas quiere la gente para admitir que el karma existe?


----------



## kicorv (1 Feb 2022)

Andaba como si tuviera 90, no?

Por cierto, siguen sin identificar al agresor. Vamos, por orden del Ministerio del NWO.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Feb 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Andaba como si tuviera 90, no?
> 
> Por cierto, siguen sin identificar al agresor. Vamos, por orden del Ministerio del NWO.



las mariscadas quitan muchos años de vida, lo mejor para tener longevidad es no castigar el estómago ya que es un órgano que "gasta" mucho al cuerpo, por eso los rojos llegados a una edad caen como moscas, sin olvidar su tipo de vida depravada que acaba destruyendo la salud física y mental


----------



## kicorv (1 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> las mariscadas quitan muchos años de vida, lo mejor para tener longevidad es no castigar el estómago ya que es un órgano que "gasta" mucho al cuerpo, por eso los rojos llegados a una edad caen como moscas, sin olvidar su tipo de vida depravada que acaba destruyendo la salud física y mental



Describe eso de que el estómago gasta mucho al cuerpo que me interesa, por fi


----------



## Chocochomocho (1 Feb 2022)

Cría morenos y te dejarán grogui en el suelo


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Feb 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Describe eso de que el estómago gasta mucho al cuerpo que me interesa, por fi



Muy sencillo, te suena la morriña después de comer? es el órgano que necesita más energía y sangre para trabajar por lo que el resto de órganos se quedan con menos sangre y recursos mientras el estómago trabaja.

Había una mujer de 80 años con energía infinita que trabajaba en el Aeropuerto del Prat decía que su truco era comer poco y beber mucha agua, ahí lo dejo, pero básicamente las comilonas hacen más mal que bien.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Feb 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> Ya le había robado la chaqueta



En eso no repara nadie, pero sí, ya le había robado la chupa y seguía andando sin defenderse, no le vallan a llamar racista, un gilipollas que ha disfrutado de lo adoctrinado

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chispeante (2 Feb 2022)

A mi no me nutre que un salvaje mate a un pobre hombre sea concejal socialista o de la Falange. La sociedad debe tutelar a aquellos que por si mismos no son capaces de hacerlo, igual que los padres hacen con los niños pequeños. Un estado sano, democrático y solidario debería considerar a algunos votantes de izquierdas como discapacitados y retirarles los derechos electorales...no por política, sino por humanidad, para evitar que tomen decisiones que terminarían siendo perjudiciales para ellos mismos.


----------

